# Stanley 78 rebate plane problems



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

I bought this plane on ebay several months ago and had to buy the fence and the rod separately. I've never been able to get it to cut squarely but it's never been a big enough problem for me to try to solve. But I've got a big for me furniture project coming up that will incorporate several rebates so it's time to solve this problem.

Looking over the plane there appear to be a few problems.

1. The sole and side of the plane aren't square










It appears that the sole has been either worn or somehow machined unevenly as you can see from the two strips of distinct sheen.










2. The fence and sole are not square










3. The blade is not square










Which of these issues needs to be fixed for the plane to function properly? Is it user error? It won't be hard to square the blade and I think I can add an auxilary wooden fence which I can square to the sole but I don't think the sole and side being out of square is reasonably fixable?

I'm also open to buying a plane to fix the problem. Either the LV skew rabbet plane, LV skew rabbet block plane, a different stanley 78 or a record 778. I've also considered getting a shoulder plane and using to to square up the rabbet once most of the material is removed by the 78 or just using the shoulder plane in conjunction with my router plane to make rabbets.

What would you do in my situation?


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I have three and just took a couple minutes to check them with a square. All three are dead nuts on square. 
Can't imagine what you have there. Could the fence rod be bent? Could the blade be brought back to square with some sharpening? If the sole and side are not at a 90 then you might true it up on some sandpaper. 
Edit: One other possibility is that the "square" you are checking it with is not square.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm trying to think of what you'd do with that plane where that would matter. It's not ideal, but if the plane works for what you want it for, it's only an OCD issue.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd try grinding the blade square first and see what improvement that makes. If that's not satisfactory, then lap the sole on some sandpaper fixed to a thick piece of glass with spray on adhesive. Excellent suggestion above about checking the rod to see if it's bent.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That plane's a mess. For the cost, I'd replace it. Too much work to correct.

- if you attempt to lap, use a fence so you're creating square.
- grind to shape a square blade
- Is the face of the fence square to the rod?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If feasible take it to a machine shop and explain what you need done.

I did that with a new edge plane and it was worth the effort.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

The iron might have been grind out of square to compensate the sole not being square to the side.
Don't grind the iron square if the iron edge is parallel to the sole when the right side of the iron is parallel to the right side of the plane body.

What is important is having the cutting edge parallel to the sole. The extreme case being the skew rabbet planes (on the Veritas skew rabbet plane, the iron is grind at 22°).


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

> I m trying to think of what you d do with that plane where that would matter. It s not ideal, but if the plane works for what you want it for, it s only an OCD issue.
> 
> - Don W


Yeah until now it's worked fine for what I've needed it for. But the rebates it creates are out of square at a casual glance. I'm not checking them with an engineering square and feeler gauges. My next project is a modern dressor for my wife and I'll be making the case with rabbets joints and I want them to look good.


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

> The iron might have been grind out of square to compensate the sole not being square to the side.
> Don t grind the iron square if the iron edge is parallel to the sole when the right side of the iron is parallel to the right side of the plane body.
> 
> What is important is having the cutting edge parallel to the sole. The extreme case being the skew rabbet planes (on the Veritas skew rabbet plane, the iron is grind at 22°).
> ...


Yeah, that's been my working thought for the past several months of trying to get this plane to work, but I haven't had luck. (It definitely could be that I'm using the plane wrong)


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

I've spend a few hours trying to square the sides of the plane with sand paper and a fence and it looks like it's an exercise in futility. I was quoted $75 from a machine shop for squaring the sides and I don't think this plane is worth it. I think I'm going to replace it. I'm not sure if I'll try to roll the dice with another old stanley or buy something new though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> I m trying to think of what you d do with that plane where that would matter. It s not ideal, but if the plane works for what you want it for, it s only an OCD issue.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> ...


Then I agree with Smitty. Replace it.


----------



## Thorbjorn88 (Jan 4, 2018)

Any suggestions with what to replace it with? Should I just get another 78, get the veritas rabbet plane, or a shoulder plane?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I debated a rabbet plane for a long while and eventually ended up with a #45 combination plane instead. My thinking was that I might as well get some added functionality for my money. I've only used it once to date but it worked well to cut a rabbet in some cherry and was a pretty easy setup. Just something to ponder 

If you decide on another vintage rabbet plane, you might consider a Millers Falls #85. Same as the Stanley 78 but might save you a little money. There are other makers who made equivalent planes as well that are all probably perfectly good users.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Added functionality is a good point to consider. A router plane may be more useful for your 
furniture project. Looking forward to seeing it in the project's thread.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=65373&cat=1,41182,48942









or









http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=52609&cat=1,41182,41192&ap=1


----------

